# Little Tots Kids for my newbie herd!!



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm just TOO excited about my recent deposits on Little Tots kids!!

I'm getting a Doeling out of 
SM3Pines TS Vanilla 3*M x Woodhaven Farms Luzifer Blue
she is gray/black with white face and white markings and blue eyes 

A buckling out of 
Little Tots Estate Acanthus 3*M x CH/MCH/PGCH Buffalo Clover Valentino
he is brown with black *moonspots *, black legs, *polled*, & white poll 

and a black/white wether for my son!! :stars:

Still waiting for GCH Trillium and GCH/PGCH Hallejuliah to kid (sometime in the next few weeks) when hopefully we will add at least one more doeling from them!!

check out my babies on the Little Tots Estate sales page:
http://www.littletotsestate.com/sales1.html

so my newbie herd is up to:
:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
1SR Doe
1 JR Doe
2 Doelings
1 Buckling
1 Wether
with 1 or 2 more :kidred: :kidred: possibles from Little Tots! :wahoo:

that is all!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations! Rusty has some really nice kids.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! That is a big start! Have you raised goats before? I am sure you will love them!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! Those are awesome looking kids. Congrats!!!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks!! I'm super excited :stars: - and yes I had a couple of goats and llamas as a teenager  I like goats! :laugh:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Rusty does have some nice goats -- I've known him for a long time. and BTW, next time you have contact with him - tell him "Congratulations!" He just got married two weeks ago!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

citylights said:


> Rusty does have some nice goats -- I've known him for a long time. and BTW, next time you have contact with him - tell him "Congratulations!" He just got married two weeks ago!


actually I already did... my newbie annoying self was emailing during his honeymoon  so he contacted me back to let me know he had just gotten married and was away on his honeymoon -- to which i replied Sorry! I'll leave you alone! - He was really nice though and sent me info on kids as soon as he got back :greengrin:


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations! I was looking at his website and that is the doeling I would pick if I were to chose one. How exciting!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

LOL Way to interrupt! Just kidding, kidding! 

You are only about 80 miles from me, I may buy a kid off of you one day. Need to bring in some Little Tots. 

I love your logo! Who did that for you? Or did you? Its beautiful


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice Logo... and congrats on your new goats! How FUN!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> LOL Way to interrupt! Just kidding, kidding!
> 
> You are only about 80 miles from me, I may buy a kid off of you one day. Need to bring in some Little Tots.
> 
> I love your logo! Who did that for you? Or did you? Its beautiful


 :type: I did it with a little (A LOT) of help from my sister in law. I didn't know how to shrink the pictures down and put them on a different picture, she helped me with that :hi5: - and showed me how to do the text - the design is ALL mine though, spent several hours on it, and love the result.

Maybe I could try to do some others... :shrug: that could be fun!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

CONGRATS!!! I LOVE the cham moonspotted buckling you are getting from Acanthus! I see that Sugar Glider kidded with 2 does and a buck, are you getting one of the does? Congrats on your beautiful Little Tots Estate kids!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Lost Prairie said:


> CONGRATS!!! I LOVE the cham moonspotted buckling you are getting from Acanthus! I see that Sugar Glider kidded with 2 does and a buck, are you getting one of the does? Congrats on your beautiful Little Tots Estate kids!


 no we weren't high enough on the list for Sugar Glider babies  and trillium only had boys too -- so Halejiah (I can never spell her name right) is our last best bet - ray: please hallejiah come through with a doe for us!

AND after reading about the Promised Land Sellout, I just contacted them about maybe getting a buckling from them... 
:dance: wouldn't THAT be awesome!! :wahoo:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! :stars: Rusty has some beautiful goats. I have a few from him and am really really happy with them. :thumb:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

WHOOPS! Rusty mis-labeled the buckling - that COULD have been bad for me, but he mislabeled Sugar Cookie's buckling as Acanthus's. As most of you know, Sugar Cookie is Acanthus's full sister, so MY buckling is VERY similar to the one we've been ooh and ahhing over!

Mine is still moonspotted, still polled, still cham (mine has a bit more flash and his spots are a tad bigger  ) - if you care (which at this point you may not LOL) I posted pics... courtesy of Rusty Repp at Little Tots :leap: 

that is all!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They are adorable! Love your buckling!!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Precious! I think your little girl is just so pretty!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Ahh they are gorgeous!  :drool:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

THANKS ALL! I  them!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you have them yet? They are GORGEOUS!!!!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: I'll take the buckling and they gray/white doeling! PLEASE???????! :wink:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

not yet, sending my deposits as we speak.. they should be coming home to Susurrare Salix next month :leap:



Lost Prairie said:


> I'll take the buckling and they gray/white doeling! PLEASE???????!


Lost Prairie - nope  but you can have their babies :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: next year!! arty:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

AWWW  Poop... You are a mean person!  LOL :slapfloor:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh andI wish I could get a doeling from you.  But we are breeding our Little Tots doe and buck together this fall and I need room to keep those kids. Maybe one day a WhisperingWillow kid can come to CO though! :thumb:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

:wink: I'd love for some of my babies to make their way further west! I got an email TODAY from someone looking for babies, I don't even have my first goats yet and already have generated interest! Yay me! :stars:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

You've definitly gained interest from me! I'm definitly getting on the list for a doeling from you one year.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

:grouphug: gotta love this forum! I don't even HAVE my first goats yet and I'm already receiving email about waiting lists  

AND, even better, reputable breeders want my babies... how awesome. :laugh: :grouphug: 

I was really only looking for something to do with my time -- as if I've got LOADS of spare time with 6 children :shades: -- didn't really expect to find an all-new and fun group of people to talk to who are also interested in the things I like!! :dance: Makes me one happy Crazy Goat Lady


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

http://redfarmhouse.blogspot.com/2011/0 ... goats.html
:leap: 
:drool: 
I just bought 4!!! Dill's A Little Does from this wonderful lady (Kim Sutton) at Red Farm House!! They are Dill's Mocha, Java, Hazelnut, and Latte!!

My newbie herd is rounding out SO WELL!! THANK YOU Kim, they will be greatly loved here at Susurrare Salix (Whispering Willow) Nigerians!! 

so now I have 3 does from Fields of Grace,
1 buckling, 1 doeling, and 1 wether from Little Tots Estate
AND 4 Dill's a Little Does!!

WOW :lovey: :wahoo: :bday:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow Tara! Congrats!! :stars: Sounds like you've got your herd headed in a great direction!! :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

You have bought from some good breeders :thumb: You have quite the herd! :clap:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

not great pics, but they sure are awesome (if I do say so myself :wink: )

The swiss marked doe is Dill's BF Ragtime (Promisedland Bonefide x Dill's Jazz Baby)
the buckskin doe is Dill's BF Elfin Magic (Promisedland Bonefide x Dill's TG Elfin)
the cream doe is Dill's FK Festival (Promisedland Fort Knox x Dill's XM Carosel)
and the dark brown with frosted ears doe is Dill's XM French Twist (MI Sugar Creek Tunes XM x Dill's Ragin Cajun)

    

all photos courtesy of Kim Sutton at Rockin S Squared Farm in OK redfarmhouse.blogspot.com


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! :stars: You've got some real beauties coming. Good luck the breeding. I'm sure it will be a lot of work, but hopefully even more fun.


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats on your new kids!! I love Rusty!!
Don't hate me, but I got one of the Sugarglider doelings. Rusty kept one back, and I don't know who got the buckling!
I keep looking at the blue eyed Sugercookie kid, but think I am going to wait for my Desert Nanny kids and for Algedi kids next year!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't hate you Red Mare!! LOL If I had been able to get the Sugar Glider kid, then I WOULDN'T have been able to afford the 4 Dill's a Little does!! The Lord Works in mysterious ways. If I had waited even one day :ZZZ: (or not checked facebook that morning - Dill's had posted the Craig's List add from her facebook account), I would have missed out on the FANTASTIC deal I got for the 4 Dill's does in OK! The Craig's list add has been taken down, so I won't brag and say the price I paid for them, but I about fainted when she told me they were mine! :applaud: :clap: :ROFL: :leap:  

I'm super excited to see My Acanthus buck x my Dill's does :drool: :wahoo: 

I'll shut up now!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Congrats!  You lucky duck you!  They sound beautiful :drool:


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Phew I feel better! I kinda felt like I had to confess to be honest! 
I bet you are excited about your new Dill's does though!!! I am so jealous of all you mini goat folks being in areas 
that are Saturated with good breeders! 
It takes at least a 6 hour trip to get to Rusty, add a few to get to Teena at Gypsy Moon, and longer to get anywhere else!
Me and the airlines are going to be friends in the next few years- that or I need to start sweet talking my old big horse friends into sticking a goat in their rig on the way home from horse shows across the country! 

Love all your new goats!!! Huge congrats!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Red Mare! I sure am lucky to have a mom that is willing to transport goats for me, otherwise it would have been impossible :help:


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Rusty is my 'closest' breeder asides Gotta B Kid N- so I am so thankful that he's got so many champions. 
I am going to be getting a Halley buck as well. Just deciding between the two as well! 
I Love Halley's mom and daughters, and can't wait to see what that buck can do for our mammery systems!

Has anyone seen any udders by Valentino? I haven't just yet, and it's my only concern, even though Rusty has (obviously) a great deal of faith in him!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Try going directly to Buffalo clovers' website... I think I remember seeing more info on Valentino there. :thumb:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Picked up my LTE bottle babies today!! :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
They are now full & happy in their new home here at Susurrare Salix (Whispering Willow)!! :sleeping: 

-- OH and I got a second wether as well - the adorable brown one with a white poll will be my middle daughter's pet :laugh: (early birthday present)!! Will try to post pictured tomorrow - or if ya want! you can check out my facebook farm page for ALL the pics from today!! :stars:


----------

